# SRP car with Da



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

I have the das6 pro and i assume its ok to apply SRP with this. Questions is how do i apply it? What speed should it be on and how much pressure and how many passes?


----------



## ford nut (Dec 12, 2011)

No dont do it. SRP will dry to quick, best to do it by hand,,,, :thumb:

If your looking to remove swirl marks then use a proper swirl remover polish, like the MEGS mf system or even the Gtechnic P1...
far better results, SRP is good as a filling polish, wont remove the majority of swirls though... just fill them in....


----------



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

i have used a proper cutting polish already and got rid of the swirls, the SRP was my next stage before waxing. So by hand is still better then?


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

SRP will give better results via a da than by hand no question.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

if you've removed all swirls then why are you laying down SRP? Go straight to your wax.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Same reason people apply glazes id say...


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

R0B said:


> Same reason people apply glazes id say...


?? You've lost me, a fully corrected car as stated will see little benefit from a layer of SRP with gloss levels or filling as it has been corrected....a glaze would add gloss, SRP would add no extra gloss than the wax then being applied.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Disagree entirely...


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Care to elaborate or just disagree................:wall:


----------



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

i thought SRP was there to add more gloss and act as a sealant then you put wax over the top?
i am new to this so forgive me.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

Okay pal ill elaborate

Heres a combo thats quite trendy on dw these days and i use it myself

Correct the car then add a layer of AF Tripple then follow up with tough coat/wax for a fantastic finish

Whats the difference with doing that or doing the same with srp then a wax as they are both very similar products(srp/tripple)


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

I've used it with a da and it was fine, brought up a really dull black golf all shiny


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

R0B said:


> Okay pal ill elaborate
> 
> Heres a combo thats quite trendy on dw these days and i use it myself
> 
> ...


Difference being Tripple isn't going to cover your car in white dust that you're then gonna have to dig out of every crevice.......
And SRP's protection isn't really up to much IMO.......
And Tripple is a far superior AIO anyway IMO..........

But hey, we can agree to disagree..........Pal....:lol:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

SRP won't dust unless YOU the user over apply it :wall: :wall: it's a common misconception that SRP is dusty, if you use it properly it doesn't dust at all.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm outta this thread.......seems you're not allowed your own opinion in this one


----------



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

I used the new SRP with a CG finishing pad on speed 3 and it seemed just fine and virtually no dust. To be honest its no quicker than doing by hand but i wanted to see if it made any difference by machine. My car though is a crap colour and doesnt show that well. After the correction the car didnt look any glossier but it certainly doesnt have any swirl marks anymore and that was the goal so pretty happy. its still a learning curve for me and now i am just a bit more wise and knowledgable.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

ford nut said:


> No dont do it. SRP will dry to quick, best to do it by hand,,,, :thumb:
> 
> If your looking to remove swirl marks then use a proper swirl remover polish, like the MEGS mf system or even the Gtechnic P1...
> far better results, SRP is good as a filling polish, wont remove the majority of swirls though... just fill them in....


You obviously haven't used SRP with a DA.

SRP works so much better when used with a DA. 
To prolong the work time of SRP when applying by DA, all you need to do is to lightly mist the pad/panel.
I lightly mist the panel as I find that works best for me :thumb:.
SRP is NOT only a filling polish....it also has a slight cutting ability if worked to it's full potential......even by hand.


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

I tend to use SRP after a correction because I find it cleanses the paint pretty well which sets a base coat for a LSP. I also find its not a problem using it with a DA on a glazing/finishing pad on a slow speed.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

blader1611 said:


> I used the new SRP with a CG finishing pad on speed 3 and it seemed just fine and virtually no dust. To be honest its no quicker than doing by hand but i wanted to see if it made any difference by machine. My car though is a crap colour and doesnt show that well. After the correction the car didnt look any glossier but it certainly doesnt have any swirl marks anymore and that was the goal so pretty happy. its still a learning curve for me and now i am just a bit more wise and knowledgable.


Try SRP with a polishing pad on speed 4/5 and don't forget to lightly mist the panel with water to prolong work time. Less pressure on the last couple of passes.
You will find it quicker and better results than by hand :thumb:.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

trv8 said:


> Try SRP with a polishing pad on speed 4/5 and don't forget to lightly mist the panel with water to prolong work time. Less pressure on the last couple of passes.
> You will find it quicker and better results than by hand :thumb:.


Speed 4/5 that's over kill, I assume best to be worked at speed 1 max 2, slow passes, it will dry up to fast on speed 4/5, what will the water do ? make spr spreadable and more manageable ?

Just use srp by hand, the instruction don't say on the back to use with a machine polisher.

If you want to mildly correct and clean the paint, maybe go for autofinesse Cleaner in the white bottle.


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

You can't beat a good pre-wax cleaner on a DA. I've never tried SRP but Carlack is unbelievable on a dual action.

Carlack Nano Systematic care in conjunction with a Optimum microfiber polishing pad is probably the quickest most satisfying one step product you could ever wish for. Unbelieveable cleaning power and the most durable AIO on the market. It was like the pad and polish were designed for each other.

I don't get too much time to keep on top of my van lately but I keep it clean. It was only half way through I thought I should be taking pictures, but the colour of the pad tells it's own story.

I really think using the microfiber pad made all the difference to the cleaning and finish. The beauty of using a DA is including buffing after it off took about half an hour and you couldn't dream of getting close to the finish by hand. The bonus being the optimum pads are mega durable so you can just put it in the machine after.


----------



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

So are you saying that I use carlack instead of SRP and just apply my usual wax over the top of that? I sense another shopping trip..............


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> Speed 4/5 that's over kill, I assume best to be worked at speed 1 max 2, slow passes, it will dry up to fast on speed 4/5, what will the water do ? make spr spreadable and more manageable ?
> 
> Just use srp by hand, the instruction don't say on the back to use with a machine polisher.
> 
> If you want to mildly correct and clean the paint, maybe go for autofinesse Cleaner in the white bottle.


Speed 4 or 5 on a DA is NOT overkill using SRP, (I always use it at these speeds) and if you read my post properly, it mentions what water will do....it helps to prolong the work time.

It also says on the back of the bottle to apply in a circular motion and finish off in straight lines, but I wonder how many do .
It doesn't mention NOT to use it by DA either.
I seem to recall some even use SRP with a ROTARY to good effect too :doublesho.

Many people have found much better results using SRP by DA rather than by hand. Fact :thumb:.


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll pipe up one more time.......... (disclaimer) 'personally, in my humble opinion' there are better AIO's out there, I'm a Werkstat Prime fan myself but then I have a white car so was using the Acrylic Jett too, Prime cleans so well it's literally visible on my white panels, a 50/50 leave it looking like 2 different coloured whites!


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

s.bailey said:


> I'll pipe up one more time.......... (disclaimer) 'personally, in my humble opinion' there are better AIO's out there, I'm a Werkstat Prime fan myself but then I have a white car so was using the Acrylic Jett too, Prime cleans so well it's literally visible on my white panels, a 50/50 leave it looking like 2 different coloured whites!


Agree Tripple (as the example i used earlier)among others is streets ahead of srp imo although srp is a good product in itself.

Point i was making was that lots do use an aio after correction before lsp but everyone does thing a little differently when finishing a car :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

trv8 said:


> Speed 4 or 5 on a DA is NOT overkill using SRP, (I always use it at these speeds) and if you read my post properly, it mentions what water will do....it helps to prolong the work time.
> 
> It also says on the back of the bottle to apply in a circular motion and finish off in straight lines, but I wonder how many do .
> It doesn't mention NOT to use it by DA either.
> ...


Yeah, it's what works for you the most that counts :thumb:; for me, its even coverage by hand, and I do finish in staright lines all the time, two coats on the paint so even coverage, and work it in section by section, alot harder than Appling by DA, but I get good results with srp by hand.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Exactly, I use them a lot, such as ZAIO before ZAIO.

Its not for the filling but more for the cleaning ability.

Tim - that looks AWESOME!!!


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

blader1611 said:


> I used the new SRP with a CG finishing pad on speed 3 and it seemed just fine and virtually no dust. To be honest its no quicker than doing by hand but i wanted to see if it made any difference by machine. My car though is a crap colour and doesnt show that well. After the correction the car didnt look any glossier but it certainly doesnt have any swirl marks anymore and that was the goal so pretty happy. its still a learning curve for me and now i am just a bit more wise and knowledgable.


True - the new SRP is miles better than the old one to apply via DA on a finishing pad.
I used to use low speeds like you do, buy yesterday I decided to use full power and the results were much better. Just applied Zaino Z8 on top and the final result was outstanding. 
I believe that the new SRP has a small amount of cut in it, so when applied via DA at that speed it removes the finest of swirls.
All the above is just my personal experience on my car which is a BMW E60 and very hard factory paint.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I used SRP with a DA and a 3M Yellow Pad on my Caravan when I first bought it and it cured all the issues it had and left a really good shine that I then protected with Reload


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

If it doesn't say 'New Formula' on the SRP bottle then it will leave lots if white powder, the new formula is much much better and leaves very little powder.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Crash Master said:


> *If it doesn't say 'New Formula' on the SRP bottle then it will leave lots if white powder*, the new formula is much much better and leaves very little powder.


Wrong! If *YOU* use too much it will leave white powder. I can't say it much clearer than that. :wall::wall:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Still can't understand why you would want to use a paint cleaner after polishing, the paint will be pretty clean by then.
Most sealants willl not adhere well to another product and prefer bare paint.

Think people are blinded by products and apply srp, glaze, sealant and wax and wonder why it does not look to good. It is too many products.

Polish car and correct, IPA wipe down, add sealant or wax say 2 coats and job done.


----------



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

What about for people like me (a newbie) who didnt do full correction but say 90% and just wanted the SRP to fill the remaining marks? To be fair if i can leave out the SRP then bonus its one less job to do.


----------



## josadler (Jul 14, 2010)

CleanYourCar said:


> You can't beat a good pre-wax cleaner on a DA. I've never tried SRP but Carlack is unbelievable on a dual action.
> 
> Carlack Nano Systematic care in conjunction with a Optimum microfiber polishing pad is probably the quickest most satisfying one step product you could ever wish for. Unbelieveable cleaning power and the most durable AIO on the market. It was like the pad and polish were designed for each other.
> 
> ...


How many pads did You use for the whole car?

By coincidence i just made an order for these.
I wanted to use them along with Menzerna 106, but i don't have alot of time and might just go the way You cleaned Your car.


----------



## blader1611 (Mar 2, 2012)

So after polishing with the menzerna polish best thing to do is an IPA wipedown (what dilution rate) and then go straight ahead with applying HD Wax?


----------

